# IMac as monitor + slave



## kimarnesen (Feb 18, 2018)

Hi,

I have an iMac which is only used as a monitor now, but is it possible to run it as a slave and at the same time work as a monitor?


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 18, 2018)

I would not run anything less than a 4 core slave these days myself.

Perhaps use it as a hidden slave and pickup a used Apple Cinema Monitor for $100 or less off Craigslist or Ebay ?


----------



## kimarnesen (Feb 18, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> I would not run anything less than a 4 core slave these days myself.
> 
> Perhaps use it as a hidden slave and pickup a used Apple Cinema Monitor for $100 or less off Craigslist or Ebay ?



It's a 4 core, but the monitor could be an option, yes.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 18, 2018)

you can put the slave in a closet or extra room out of sight and use screen sharing.



kimarnesen said:


> It's a 4 core, but the monitor could be an option, yes.


----------



## Soundhound (Feb 18, 2018)

I have two iMacs and used the second as a slave while using its monitor as a second monitor F2 for the first iMac. I've stopped using it as a slave during the last year, but it always worked fine. 

They are connected through ethernet with VEP, and then using thunderbolt on the first iMac and displayport on the second to connect as a second monitor, I forget how that works exactly, but you have to hit F2 to invoke using it as a second monitor. We're moving soon and my setup is packed up, but I can look up the display info for you if needed.


----------



## kimarnesen (Feb 18, 2018)

Soundhound said:


> I have two iMacs and used the second as a slave while using its monitor as a second monitor F2 for the first iMac. I've stopped using it as a slave during the last year, but it always worked fine.
> 
> They are connected through ethernet with VEP, and then using thunderbolt on the first iMac and displayport on the second to connect as a second monitor, I forget how that works exactly, but you have to hit F2 to invoke using it as a second monitor. We're moving soon and my setup is packed up, but I can look up the display info for you if needed.



Thanks, I already have it as a monitor, so was just wondering if it can also be a slave while used as a montir. And with your experience it looks like it can 

Just needed to find extra 16GB ram as my slave PC is getting too busy.


----------



## Soundhound (Feb 18, 2018)

Yes I was able to do that. Let me know if I can help as you get into it.



kimarnesen said:


> Thanks, I already have it as a monitor, so was just wondering if it can also be a slave while used as a montir. And with your experience it looks like it can
> 
> Just needed to find extra 16GB ram as my slave PC is getting too busy.


----------



## kimarnesen (Feb 19, 2018)

Soundhound said:


> Yes I was able to do that. Let me know if I can help as you get into it.



My slave PC is connected to ethernet directly into the Mac. If I want to run two slaves I would need a router as well I presume?


----------



## Soundhound (Feb 19, 2018)

That's right, I think they're referred to as switches? My setup is in transport right now, but I think this is what I've used. 

https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...MI453n5-qz2QIV1LXACh0YUwnEEAQYASABEgKsifD_BwE






kimarnesen said:


> My slave PC is connected to ethernet directly into the Mac. If I want to run two slaves I would need a router as well I presume?


----------

